

Linode VPS Review - feross
http://www.feross.org/linode-vps-hosting-review/

======
EwanToo
Referral links all the way through the post every time Linode is mentioned,
not really cool.

It makes what might be an interesting post read as an advertisement, which
lets face it, it basically is.

~~~
ecaradec
So you're proposing that affiliate links should be reserved to shaddy, useless
articles wereas actually well written, useful articles should avoid it ? I
understand the conflict of interest of course...

~~~
dekz
Opinion: This shadiness is not in having a referral link at the beginning of
the article which seems to be the "accepted" way. The problem arises when
almost every noticeable use of the word is a link and a referral code. Note
probably not an automated replace but a conscious selection.

